# Tally at CGC



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Tally gave the CGC test all morning to another dog trainer's class. He is always so patient and attentive with everyone. He is my heart dog, and such a good friend.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

What a good boy!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I love seeing this face every morning when I wake up.


----------



## Mom of Maizie (Nov 11, 2011)

His photo makes me smile!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I love all my dogs, but there is something about Tally- he is the love-you-best-of-all-scarecrow dog.for me.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

He is very regal!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Such a handsome boy!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

He looks very wise.


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Look at that lovely, wise, patient face! So precious. I want to be terribly undignified and give him a big wet smooch!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

What a gorgeous boy!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

He is wise and always does the right thing with a smile. He is easy to train, easy to please, and easy to love.


----------

